# Not picking up food to eat.



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

I noticed that my boy Phantom is not picking up his food to eat it, but now eats it on all fours like a dog. What's wrong?


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

How old is he? Has he shown any weakness in his his hind legs prior to this? Any symptoms of illness or signs that he could have injured himself in any way?


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

He's about one year and a few months I believe. He had the sniffles a month back but I took him to the vet and he got better with bytril. 

I'm very worried, he has been acting lethargic and have been falling off things. Should I take him back to the vet?


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Definitely, as soon as you can. It could have been a stroke, lethargy and a lack of coordination are key symptoms. If he's falling from things in his cage then either take the down or place some large hammocks in the cage to catch him if he falls. Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

I have an appointment this Saturday, but if it is serious I will see if I can reschedule for tomorrow. I'm just trying to keep him happy right now.

Is there anything I can do in the mean time?


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

This page has some info on nursing for stroke (if that is the cause here) until you can get to the vet. I'm not a profession by any means so i could be completely wrong but just do your best to keep on eye on him and make him comfortable, make sure he doesn't have to climb to get to food and water ect... Good luck at the vet

http://ratguide.com/health/neurological/stroke.php


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Could also be a pituitary tumour as they lose the ability to grip with their front paws. That would be more likely than stroke if he has gone downhill a bit lately. Stroke tends to be sudden with no obvious signs before. Good luck, hope he's ok. He's very young for it to be PT but we've had it in a 14 month old.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I was just about to say the same thing as Fraggle. One of my girls had a pituitary tumor recently. I had forgotten around what age pituitary tumors start.
http://ratguide.com/health/neoplasia/pituitary_tumor.php


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

The vet says it's like a sinus infection. He is on bytril and eating Oxbow Critical Care from the vet. She says if he is not better on 48 hours to do X-rays. But after two doses of his medicine I see improvement. Also I am in the process of doing a deep clean to their cage and room to make sure he does get sick again. 

Thank you for your support everyone, it really meant a lot to me.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

That's such good news!  I wish PT tumors did not exist at all, but at least that isn't the problem with your little guy!


----------

